# [V] DELL XPS M1730 (Highend Gaming Laptop)



## XPSMaster (3. November 2009)

Verkauft


----------



## Matze04 (3. November 2009)

Warum versuchst Du es denn nicht bei ebay? da bekommst du sicher mehr als Deinen veranschlagten Festpreis...
 Ich würde den zu dem Preis nehmen, hab leider im Moment nur keine Kohle *dammit*


----------



## XPSMaster (5. November 2009)

--------------------------


----------



## XPSMaster (10. November 2009)

----------------------------


----------

